# Skin/Coat Supplement



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

What is the best supplement for skin/coat?

I am feeding PP Performance, Fish Oil w/Omega 3 and Dausequin. Coat was great until about 3 months ago and now looks dull (on all 4 dogs).


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

I've had pretty good luck with Nupro - dry powder, sprinkled on food. That plus a couple of fish oil pills a day really helped both skin and coat.

Joe


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

Tom, I've used Linatone oil for years, on Weimers, shepherds, mixed, as well as my girls now.

Buy it by the gallon from KV VET, $35 a gallon, 4 gallons at a time when they have free shipping - should be coming up soon.

2 tablespoons a day. 1 tbls. after they eat in the morning and again at nite. They clean up the food and then I put the oil in their food dishes. They lap it up and go to drink water. Really helpful if you have a dog that is not into drinking a lot of water.

Anyway, when you see my girls you can see why they get it. Shiny, shiny black. Lots of compliments as to their appearance as well as their coat.

Lots of obed trial people as well as field handlers have come up to me commenting on how shiny and great they look. As you can see below, my Jewel-E wil be 12 in May, Gem-E will be 5 in April. Both have been on it since the day they came into my life.

The girls love it, will sit up and beg for it.

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

I put a teaspoon of cod liver oil on my dogs food each night. It leaves their coat shiny and healthy looking.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I have used about every brand of supplement for skin and coat over 30 years. I used NUPRO supplement for years with good results. 

The best I have used recently is *Animal Naturals Show Stopper*. Start very slowly at first for the first few weeks. Once you get your dogs to the desired results you can cut back to about half the daily amount.

Here is the site I order from. Click on Show Stopper for more details. 

http://www.k9power.com/


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with food too. Trying Euk premium performance now. Send a PM to Doc E and ask him for his info on fish and tuna oils as supplements. You will be pleased.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

It might be as simple as using a digestive enzyme supplement like PROZYME or others like it. Only a 1/4 tsp. per cup of food mixed into each meal. 
Sure can make a big difference in many dogs. 

More info at .... http://www.prozymeproducts.com


----------



## turk870 (Mar 13, 2010)

ttttttttttttttttt sorry guys


----------



## Northern Lights Kennels (May 9, 2006)

The afore mentioned *ANIMAL NATURALS SHOW STOPPER *product is by far the best single supplement available! only 1 level tablespoon a day sprinkled on your food produces the "BEST IN SHOW" coat that will make your dog stand out above all the rest. Give it a try and you won't use anything else!


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

I use Missing Link, my breeder who is a vet made it a condition of my pups health warranty as well as a glycoflex supplement. Really happy with the product


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

There are so many products to choose from. Most only on line and never in the feed or pet stores. Missing Link is an excellent products and is manufactured right here in my home town, Valencia, CA. I have used it years ago in the late 90's and I didn't see any difference in my dogs so my dogs must have been in excellent condition. Since then and on different dogs, I have tried many other products. I will stick with Show Stopper for now as it has so much more than just a coat supplemet. It's a WHOLE BODY supplement... IMO.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

In case your interested here are some other products to consider. They will all help your dogs skin and coat. Some maybe better than others. 

http://www.an-nat.com/doghealth_naturedogproducts.html

http://www.nuprosupplements.com/

http://www.inpetsupplements.com/

http://www.inflightcoatformula.com/

http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/?product=36&code=591

http://www.ka-hi.com/canine-coat.php

http://www.drkruger.com/

http://www.dinovite.com/

http://www.naturmix.com/pages/products/hokamix.html

http://www.nzymes.com/pc/

http://www.petenzymes.com/


----------



## Maxmbob (Jan 27, 2010)

MikeB said:


> I have used about every brand of supplement for skin and coat over 30 years. I used NUPRO supplement for years with good results.
> 
> The best I have used recently is *Animal Naturals Show Stopper*. Start very slowly at first for the first few weeks. Once you get your dogs to the desired results you can cut back to about half the daily amount.
> 
> Here is the site I order from. Click on Show Stopper for more details.


Mike: When you say start of very slowly for the first few weeks do you mean half the recommended amount or less?

thanks


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob,
Oh maybe 1/4 for a week or so then 1/2 for another week then 3/4 etc. Work up to the daily amount and then use for a few months until the coat is what you want and then you can use less as a maintainence amount. A lot depend on the dog and the food combo. 
I think that is what the bottle says. Just watch out for loose stools, that is the first sure sign your using to much. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maxmbob (Jan 27, 2010)

MikeB said:


> Bob,
> Oh maybe 1/4 for a week or so then 1/2 for another week then 3/4 etc. Work up to the daily amount and then use for a few months until the coat is what you want and then you can use less as a maintainence amount. A lot depend on the dog and the food combo.
> I think that is what the bottle says. Just watch out for loose stools, that is the first sure sign your using to much. Keep us posted.



Thanks Mike I only saw the standard dosage on the jug. I have been using 1/2 for a couple of days. I will back off a little and keep a eye on the stools.

thanks again


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Better to be safe than sorry. It all depends on the dog. If 1/2 scoop is working thats fine. Increase as you think the dog can handle a little more. Many dogs can be sensitive to the fat % in the supplement. Keep us posted on and coat changes.


----------



## Maxmbob (Jan 27, 2010)

MikeB said:


> Better to be safe than sorry. It all depends on the dog. If 1/2 scoop is working thats fine. Increase as you think the dog can handle a little more. Many dogs can be sensitive to the fat % in the supplement. Keep us posted on and coat changes.


I started adding Showstopper about a month ago to my dogs diet and am very happy with the results. Coats are slick and soft. I also added Prozyme to their diet as well.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Maxmbob,
So glad to know it's working well for your dogs. What breeds do you have? 

What brand/formula of food are you feeding? Have you noticed if they are eating less or are the dogs maintaining weight better?


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Thomas D,
It's been a few months since you posted. What did you choose to do with your dogs to improve their coats?


----------



## Maxmbob (Jan 27, 2010)

MikeB said:


> Maxmbob,
> So glad to know it's working well for your dogs. What breeds do you have?
> 
> What brand/formula of food are you feeding? Have you noticed if they are eating less or are the dogs maintaining weight better?


Golden Retriever
Nutro Natural Choice Senior

She is eating a bit less and maintaining her weight. She is being treated for a Pyogranulomatous dermatitis that was located in her ear canal for the last month. She is being treated with Baytril and a short term course of prednisolone, and has responded very well.

The Showstopper and Prozyme has made a big difference in her coat and skin.


----------



## Feather Haven (Mar 27, 2010)

It's a sad thing when we pay the price for premium dog foods and still have to add supplements. I am hearing more and more of these conversations all the time and have notice the change in my dogs coats as well. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

ThomasD,

How are your dogs coats doing now? Did you make any changes? Any improvement?


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Feather Haven said:


> It's a sad thing when we pay the price for premium dog foods and still have to add supplements. I am hearing more and more of these conversations all the time and have notice the change in my dogs coats as well. Pretty disappointing.


My wife and I eat a great diet. All organically grown fruits and veggies, mostly nothing but wild meat and fish, organic eggs etc............... But I still find it wise and useful to supplement our diets. Same with our dogs.



.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I didn't change their diet any. They are much better now and back to normal. I guess it was just a phase they were going thru.


----------

